
Elisa first retailer to sell OnePlus products in Europe - mimsee
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fi&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fpalsta.elisa.fi%2Ftiedotteet-2%2Foneplus-myyntiin-elisalle-ensimmaisena-euroopassa-499834
======
timonoko
Google's famed parser does not even try to parse Finnish. "kutsuperusteisesti"
= "as-per-subscription".

It tries to translate all compound words and their word-forms as unique
entities, the number of which is infinite:
[http://www.ling.helsinki.fi/~fkarlsso/genkau2.html](http://www.ling.helsinki.fi/~fkarlsso/genkau2.html)

